# Noticed lately



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Places that were exclusively Uber now are using DD, GH..... Some even dumped Uber because of high fees. Nice seeing DD getting into a lot of the bars and restaurants instead of just some chains.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

People got sick of starving Uber drivers eating their food.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Toby2 said:


> Places that were exclusively Uber now are using DD, GH..... Some even dumped Uber because of high fees. Nice seeing DD getting into a lot of the bars and restaurants instead of just some chains.


lol dd has even higher fees I thought


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s crazy how fast DD has been expanding esp here in the DMV. I remember they were a distant 3rd to GH and UE less than 2 years ago now they’re #1. There were less than 10 DD regions here when I started now there’s 66 crazy


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> lol dd has even higher fees I thought


You mean what DD charges restaurants or what customers are paying?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

DD is crushing the competition in every aspect and I'm not even mad lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

What's DD and where?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> What's DD and where?


DD is DoorDash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> DD is crushing the competition in every aspect and I'm not even mad lol


I don't know where you are but DD has gone to shit where I am. Used to be good but now there's too many drivers and they send me crap like 16 miles for $7.

I barely do it anymore. It started going downhill when they started using our tips to pay us.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> DD is DoorDash.


Thanks


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In my market DD is blowing away GH and UE. UE has slowed to a crawl and can't get drivers to pick up their $3.60 Mickey D's orders. UE is almost dead hear. DD has grown like crazy and GH is lagging behind but growing.

If you drive DD or GH for awhile I don't know why you would ever go back to UE. Pay is better and they give you the guaranteed min amount you will make on every order up front. Plus, way more tips on DD and GH. They also have their warts but much better than UE IMHO. I almost never do UE anymore. Everything Uber just seems to have a black cloud over it! LOL


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know where you are but DD has gone to shit where I am. Used to be good but now there's too many drivers and they send me crap like 16 miles for $7.
> 
> I barely do it anymore. It started going downhill when they started using our tips to pay us.


I absolutely second you on this...DD is scum, tips are non existent bc they are stealing it. Now they show you a breakdown of how they are stealing it to try and look "transparent" (such an over used word, I don't think they really know the meaning). There isn't any promos, bc people are dumb enough to pick up orders for 5.00 and drive 10 miles (and no tip bc it obsorbs into their billion dollar pockets).


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I absolutely second you on this...DD is scum, tips are non existent bc they are stealing it. Now they show you a breakdown of how they are stealing it to try and look "transparent" (such an over used word, I don't think they really know the meaning). There isn't any promos, bc people are dumb enough to pick up orders for 5.00 and drive 10 miles (and no tip bc it obsorbs into their billion dollar pockets).


Every market is different. Here we are still getting lots of promos and almost never see anything less than $7.50 on a delivery with DD.

The key is driver over saturation. The moment my market gets saturated with drivers then I'm sure the promos end and payouts fall. They are all the same horse of a different color, but upfront knowing what you are going to get is better than UE where its a mystery. To stay busy got to run them all. DD/GH/UE.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

It's easy to expand markets when you basically dont pay drivers and use customer tips to pay drivers also get money from the restaurants. Even as scummy as uber is they dont steal tips. Doordash even states on delivery app 100% of your tip goes to driver
What a pos company.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

Doordash doesn't steal anything. I succeed on their app because of experience and knowing my area and the nuances of their app. Their tos clearly states 1dollar plus tips as the guaranteed amount. Anybody who signs up for them agrees to that, and you will never receive less than that. They actually supplement more money on your guaranteed amount than any other app. Just because a good tip lowers the payout for them is immaterial, there is an equal amount that no tip requires them to pay more. For those of you who think that you should get the guaranteed amount plus the tip are just dreaming, dd,gh,ue, and the rest could never pay that kind of money for delivery, you have to take the good with the bad in food delivery, been that way for a long time. These apps didn't reinvent the wheel, if you expect more then you aren't an experienced driver and should move on to something else


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Alderson said:


> Doordash doesn't steal anything. I succeed on their app because of experience and knowing my area and the nuances of their app. Their tos clearly states 1dollar plus tips as the guaranteed amount. Anybody who signs up for them agrees to that, and you will never receive less than that. They actually supplement more money on your guaranteed amount than any other app. Just because a good tip lowers the payout for them is immaterial, there is an equal amount that no tip requires them to pay more. For those of you who think that you should get the guaranteed amount plus the tip are just dreaming, dd,gh,ue, and the rest could never pay that kind of money for delivery, you have to take the good with the bad in food delivery, been that way for a long time. These apps didn't reinvent the wheel, if you expect more then you aren't an experienced driver and should move on to something else


Each and every one of my UE payouts does laps around DD. That's great the oversaturation hasn't hit your market, but if you think they pay the same maybe you re the inexperienced one.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

DiceyDan said:


> Each and every one of my UE payouts does laps around DD.


In my market UE minimum is $3.00 bucks and DD min. is $5.00. How's is that laps around DD? 
Or are you saying you have to do double the amount of UE deliveries to make what you could make with DD. That sounds about right.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> In my market UE minimum is $3.00 bucks and DD min. is $5.00. How's is that laps around DD?


Different markets, different results, different apps that are the best at the moment. All are multi-billion dollar corporations working to find the low point that drivers will accept in order to put more money in the pockets of the shareholders/future shareholders.

Both of those minimums suck, but because of the way DD calculates pay, the odds might be better on UE. Sometimes, sometimes not.

Unless these companies really refine their systems, this type of food delivery will either die out altogether or won't be on such a massive scale as they're trying to do now. Too many long distance pings that make it unprofitable.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> Each and every one of my UE payouts does laps around DD. That's great the oversaturation hasn't hit your market, but if you think they pay the same maybe you re the inexperienced one.


Oversaturation has been in my market for some time now. I also do eats, rarely since the payouts are so low. If you do that well with eats, good for you, my experience and most comments I've read say you are an exception. When you've got over 70000 deliveries in over 35 yrs come back and talk to me about experience .



WAHN said:


> Different markets, different results, different apps that are the best at the moment. All are multi-billion dollar corporations working to find the low point that drivers will accept in order to put more money in the pockets of the shareholders/future shareholders.
> 
> Both of those minimums suck, but because of the way DD calculates pay, the odds might be better on UE. Sometimes, sometimes not.
> 
> Unless these companies really refine their systems, this type of food delivery will either die out altogether or won't be on such a massive scale as they're trying to do now. Too many long distance pings that make it unprofitable.


You are correct. These types of delivery have actually been around long before the apps came along. The margins are generally pretty small, it's really what each individual makes of it. Customers are only going to pay so much to have their food delivered. Experience, knowledge and good customer service go a long way to earning a decent wage.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hopely those customer don't sign up for postmate. They are just too used to not tipping.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Alderson said:


> Oversaturation has been in my market for some time now. I also do eats, rarely since the payouts are so low. If you do that well with eats, good for you, my experience and most comments I've read say you are an exception. When you've got over 70000 deliveries in over 35 yrs come back and talk to me about experience .
> 
> 
> You are correct. These types of delivery have actually been around long before the apps came along. The margins are generally pretty small, it's really what each individual makes of it. Customers are only going to pay so much to have their food delivered. Experience, knowledge and good customer service go a long way to earning a decent wage.


Did you do pizza delivery?

A lot of my mates have done it off and on for years. 2 have done it full time for several years. One full timer for Pizza Hut. They give a bonus at certain delivery milestones.

They all seem to end up around $18/hr gross including tips, delivery fee and wage. None seem interested in expenses other than how much gas they put in the car.

Amongst other "low responsibility" jobs, I think about quitting my career job to do it. Ha


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> People got sick of starving Uber drivers eating their food.


I admit that I have nibbled on a french fry or two. ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> You mean what DD charges restaurants or what customers are paying?


For most orders, DD charges the customers and the restaurants.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> A lot of my mates have done it off and on for years. 2 have done it full time for several years. One full timer for Pizza Hut. They give a bonus at certain delivery milestones.


The Pizza-Hut near me has a $300 sign-on bonus for new drivers. There are too many doing these gig jobs, so I agree to look at pizza delivery companies.


----------

